# Some NFL stadiums appear empth, is the boycott working?



## Freewill

The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.

NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)


----------



## JoeB131

Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them. 

But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.


----------



## shockedcanadian

JoeB131 said:


> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.



Why were they willing to pay the same money just a few years ago?

The country has changed politically and people are not taking it anymore.  The election of Trump empowers people to realize, they can make a change if they don't like what is going on.  Regardless of Trumps successes themselves, it's an important moment in American democracy.  

The NFL protest backlash is just another example of how even diehard fans are deciding it's best to lose out on the enjoyment of their sport to make a point rather than to just happily go along even in the face of such kneeling to the anthem.  It's important to take a stand in support of your values, these values define a nation.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Is there still time to fix your OP from empth to empty?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)



Still time to fix OP title?


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.



Let's see they were full last year , not so much this year..what changed Einstein?


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.


What a jackass. The guy said he didn't know if it was the protests or not and then you spew out your lie. You are disgusting.


----------



## JoeB131

shockedcanadian said:


> Why were they willing to pay the same money just a few years ago?
> 
> The country has changed politically and people are not taking it anymore. The election of Trump empowers people to realize, they can make a change if they don't like what is going on. Regardless of Trumps successes themselves, it's an important moment in American democracy.



You mean the moment it failed because Americans started hating their fellow Americans more than they love the country?  Yeah, I guess it's important if we can't recover from it. 



shockedcanadian said:


> The NFL protest backlash is just another example of how even diehard fans are deciding it's best to lose out on the enjoyment of their sport to make a point rather than to just happily go along even in the face of such kneeling to the anthem. It's important to take a stand in support of your values, these values define a nation.



So being okay with cops shooting black kids is a 'value' now?


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeB131-jackass extraordinaire.


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Let's see they were full last year , not so much this year..what changed Einstein?



well, first, no one has really proven that. 

It might be that it will still be the same 17 million that attend every year. If you have a good team, you fill the stadium. If you are the Bears, not so much.


----------



## shockedcanadian

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they willing to pay the same money just a few years ago?
> 
> The country has changed politically and people are not taking it anymore. The election of Trump empowers people to realize, they can make a change if they don't like what is going on. Regardless of Trumps successes themselves, it's an important moment in American democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the moment it failed because Americans started hating their fellow Americans more than they love the country?  Yeah, I guess it's important if we can't recover from it.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL protest backlash is just another example of how even diehard fans are deciding it's best to lose out on the enjoyment of their sport to make a point rather than to just happily go along even in the face of such kneeling to the anthem. It's important to take a stand in support of your values, these values define a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being okay with cops shooting black kids is a 'value' now?
Click to expand...


Of course not.  If it is a trigger happy cop doing so without just cause, it's a crime.  Obviously, if it's a case of it being justified, an armed man not following orders etc, well NO amount of kneeling is going to change how law enforcement will deal with such circumstances.  Deal with the bad apples and lax accountability, but do so outside of work.

This isn't about the desire for a fair and honest justice system, everyone wants that, this is about the method in which to express this unhappiness.  It's not helpful, and it offends many people.  People don't go to the football games for politics, nor to watch their flag and anthem disrespected by the very people they are paying to watch.  That's not entertainment.

If they respond by tuning out, that's the cost of whatever it is these guys are trying to achieve.  The league is operating as America as a nation has the last few decades, giving away their advantages to be politically correct and/or unwilling to confront the abuses head on.  I imagine all the other sports love that this is happening to the NFL, it might lead to some converts.  

Oh, and now there are even questions about tax breaks given to these owners.  Can you imagine how MASSIVE a personal cost it would be to the owners if the public keep pressing this issue?

Stand for the anthem and the flag.  A small sacrifice to make for those risking their lives for their freedoms.


----------



## JoeB131

shockedcanadian said:


> Of course not. If it is a trigger happy cop doing so without just cause, it's a crime.



I agree, it is. But then you have cases like Tamir Rice, Philandro Castille, Michael Brown, where cops are shooting unarmed black folks and being either not charged or let off. 



shockedcanadian said:


> Obviously, if it's a case of it being justified, an armed man not following orders etc, well NO amount of kneeling is going to change how law enforcement will deal with such circumstances. Deal with the bad apples and lax accountability, but do so outside of work.



Okay, let's look at that. Let's look how cops handled a white man carrying an AR-15 in public, and how they dealt with a person of color. 




shockedcanadian said:


> This isn't about the desire for a fair and honest justice system, everyone wants that, this is about the method in which to express this unhappiness. It's not helpful, and it offends many people. People don't go to the football games for politics, nor to watch their flag and anthem disrespected by the very people they are paying to watch. That's not entertainment.



I'm not sure everyone wants that. It seems that if you have 46% of people voting for a racist POS like Trump, a lot of white people are more scared of the Darkies than wanting to see fair play. 



shockedcanadian said:


> Oh, and now there are even questions about tax breaks given to these owners. Can you imagine how MASSIVE a personal cost it would be to the owners if the public keep pressing this issue?



The tax breaks are given because these teams produce revenues for their cities.  Revoke them, they'll move somewhere else where they'd be just as happy to give them tax breaks. 



shockedcanadian said:


> Stand for the anthem and the flag. A small sacrifice to make for those risking their lives for their freedoms.



It seems to me one of those freedoms would be to not stand for the flag or the anthem if you don't want to.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. If it is a trigger happy cop doing so without just cause, it's a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is. But then you have cases like Tamir Rice, Philandro Castille, Michael Brown, where cops are shooting unarmed black folks and being either not charged or let off.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, if it's a case of it being justified, an armed man not following orders etc, well NO amount of kneeling is going to change how law enforcement will deal with such circumstances. Deal with the bad apples and lax accountability, but do so outside of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at that. Let's look how cops handled a white man carrying an AR-15 in public, and how they dealt with a person of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the desire for a fair and honest justice system, everyone wants that, this is about the method in which to express this unhappiness. It's not helpful, and it offends many people. People don't go to the football games for politics, nor to watch their flag and anthem disrespected by the very people they are paying to watch. That's not entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure everyone wants that. It seems that if you have 46% of people voting for a racist POS like Trump, a lot of white people are more scared of the Darkies than wanting to see fair play.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and now there are even questions about tax breaks given to these owners. Can you imagine how MASSIVE a personal cost it would be to the owners if the public keep pressing this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tax breaks are given because these teams produce revenues for their cities.  Revoke them, they'll move somewhere else where they'd be just as happy to give them tax breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand for the anthem and the flag. A small sacrifice to make for those risking their lives for their freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me one of those freedoms would be to not stand for the flag or the anthem if you don't want to.
Click to expand...



Your posting an edited video as proof?


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they willing to pay the same money just a few years ago?
> 
> The country has changed politically and people are not taking it anymore. The election of Trump empowers people to realize, they can make a change if they don't like what is going on. Regardless of Trumps successes themselves, it's an important moment in American democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the moment it failed because Americans started hating their fellow Americans more than they love the country?  Yeah, I guess it's important if we can't recover from it.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL protest backlash is just another example of how even diehard fans are deciding it's best to lose out on the enjoyment of their sport to make a point rather than to just happily go along even in the face of such kneeling to the anthem. It's important to take a stand in support of your values, these values define a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being okay with cops shooting black kids is a 'value' now?
Click to expand...

Another black man is more of threa


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Your posting an edited video as proof?



Edited or not, they speak for themselves. 

There's a longer version of the White Guy video, where he's getting downright mouthy with the cop.  

And no one puts a beatdown on his ass.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's a white guy carrying a gun and getting downright mouthy with a cop. 

Silly Darkie, rights are for white people.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the longer version of the White Guy Video from above... 

Downright polite police officer with two mouthy white punks.


----------



## Crixus

JoeB131 said:


> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.






Optics Joe. Don't matter what the reason it, but judging by the fact that you had to defend the protest shows that you really don't believe what your saying about it..


----------



## DJT for Life

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they willing to pay the same money just a few years ago?
> 
> The country has changed politically and people are not taking it anymore. The election of Trump empowers people to realize, they can make a change if they don't like what is going on. Regardless of Trumps successes themselves, it's an important moment in American democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the moment it failed because Americans started hating their fellow Americans more than they love the country?  Yeah, I guess it's important if we can't recover from it.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL protest backlash is just another example of how even diehard fans are deciding it's best to lose out on the enjoyment of their sport to make a point rather than to just happily go along even in the face of such kneeling to the anthem. It's important to take a stand in support of your values, these values define a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being okay with cops shooting black kids is a 'value' now?
Click to expand...


Jaboni's killing other Jaboni's appears to be a value...why wouldn't
a cop doing it be a value?

It can only make the country better.


----------



## Crixus

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. If it is a trigger happy cop doing so without just cause, it's a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is. But then you have cases like Tamir Rice, Philandro Castille, Michael Brown, where cops are shooting unarmed black folks and being either not charged or let off.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, if it's a case of it being justified, an armed man not following orders etc, well NO amount of kneeling is going to change how law enforcement will deal with such circumstances. Deal with the bad apples and lax accountability, but do so outside of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at that. Let's look how cops handled a white man carrying an AR-15 in public, and how they dealt with a person of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the desire for a fair and honest justice system, everyone wants that, this is about the method in which to express this unhappiness. It's not helpful, and it offends many people. People don't go to the football games for politics, nor to watch their flag and anthem disrespected by the very people they are paying to watch. That's not entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure everyone wants that. It seems that if you have 46% of people voting for a racist POS like Trump, a lot of white people are more scared of the Darkies than wanting to see fair play.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and now there are even questions about tax breaks given to these owners. Can you imagine how MASSIVE a personal cost it would be to the owners if the public keep pressing this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tax breaks are given because these teams produce revenues for their cities.  Revoke them, they'll move somewhere else where they'd be just as happy to give them tax breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand for the anthem and the flag. A small sacrifice to make for those risking their lives for their freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me one of those freedoms would be to not stand for the flag or the anthem if you don't want to.
Click to expand...



Then the deflection. Pay attention y'all, your watching Joe flail.


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)


The gatewaypundit....


----------



## easyt65

'Some NFL stadiums appear empth, is the boycott working?'

Doesn't the title answer itself?


----------



## jc456

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)


I noticed the Bears stadium only 3/4 full yesterday.  hmmmmmm


----------



## BlindBoo

Here you go.

2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## mdk

The Stadiums were "nearly empty" in Week 6? 

The Jets/Dolphins game had an attendance of 65025. Hard Rock Cafe holds 75,540. 
New York Jets vs. Miami Dolphins - Box Score - October 22, 2017

The Titans/Browns game had an attendance of 59,061 people. Paul Brown Stadium holds 65,000. 
Tennessee Titans vs. Cleveland Browns - Box Score - October 22, 2017

The Panthers/Bears game had an attendance of 61256 people. Solider Field holds 61,500. 
Carolina Panthers vs. Chicago Bears - Box Score - October 22, 2017

The Jags/Colts game had an attendance of  63104 people. Lucas Oil Stadium holds 70,000.
Jacksonville Jaguars vs. Indianapolis Colts - Box Score - October 22, 2017


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> 'Some NFL stadiums appear empth, is the boycott working?'
> 
> Doesn't the title answer itself?


Of course not. Showing stadiums at kickoff before many have arrived proves nothing. Hell, the photo from one of those games is even before the game started. Which is why schlock sites like the gatewaypundit  uses those photos in order to establish a false narrative.

Anyone who's been to a game knows many people are still finding their way to their seats into the first quarter -- which is why virtually every time you rightwingnuts claim stadiums are not full, you show pictures of the kickoff.

Meanwhile, here on planet reality, the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:

* 68,319 *

While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:

* 68,957 *

2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN

Which just goes to prove that rightwingnuts and gatewaypundit are full of shit. But then, that is not exactly new information.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Some NFL stadiums appear empth, is the boycott working?'
> 
> Doesn't the title answer itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Showing stadiums at kickoff before many have arrived proves nothing. Hell, the photo from one of those games is even before the game started. Which is why schlock sites like the gatewaypundit  uses those photos in order to establish a false narrative.
> 
> Anyone who's been to a game knows many people are still finding their way to their seats into the first quarter -- which is why virtually every time you rightwingnuts claim stadiums are not full, you show pictures of the kickoff.
> 
> Meanwhile, here on planet reality, the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:
> 
> * 68,319 *
> 
> While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:
> 
> * 68,957 *
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Which just goes to prove that rightwingnuts and gatewaypundit are full of shit. But then, that is not exactly new information.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say....

National-anthem protests top list of reasons NFL fans tuned out last season: survey

Confirmed: NFL Losing Millions Of TV Viewers Because Of National Anthem Protests


NFL Anthem Protests Continue As Owners Dither, Trump Agitates, Fans React


'is the boycott working?'

It depends how you define 'working'?

- Advertisers have pulled ads and ended contracts with players.
- Fans have stayed away and have refused to purchase merchandise.
- Tv ratings are down.
- Players have responded by locking arms and standing up in reaction to fan anger / protests.

I would say the fans' protests have resulted in more results that the National Anthem protests.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Some NFL stadiums appear empth, is the boycott working?'
> 
> Doesn't the title answer itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Showing stadiums at kickoff before many have arrived proves nothing. Hell, the photo from one of those games is even before the game started. Which is why schlock sites like the gatewaypundit  uses those photos in order to establish a false narrative.
> 
> Anyone who's been to a game knows many people are still finding their way to their seats into the first quarter -- which is why virtually every time you rightwingnuts claim stadiums are not full, you show pictures of the kickoff.
> 
> Meanwhile, here on planet reality, the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:
> 
> * 68,319 *
> 
> While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:
> 
> * 68,957 *
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Which just goes to prove that rightwingnuts and gatewaypundit are full of shit. But then, that is not exactly new information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say....
> 
> National-anthem protests top list of reasons NFL fans tuned out last season: survey
> 
> Confirmed: NFL Losing Millions Of TV Viewers Because Of National Anthem Protests
> 
> 
> NFL Anthem Protests Continue As Owners Dither, Trump Agitates, Fans React
> 
> 
> 'is the boycott working?'
> 
> It depends how you define 'working'?
> 
> - Advertisers have pulled ads and ended contracts with players.
> - Fans have stayed away and have refused to purchase merchandise.
> - Tv ratings are down.
> - Players have responded by locking arms and standing up in reaction to fan anger / protests.
> 
> I would say the fans' protests have resulted in more results that the National Anthem protests.
Click to expand...

LOL

^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.

We’re talking about folks going to games, not the 2% drop in TV viewership due to the boycott.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Our stadium has been full for every game and I'm in the heartland not on the left coast.


----------



## bodecea

It was a good football weekend.   My Bills won.    That's the most important thing.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)



Maybe the lack of fans have something to do with the officials?  For the last couple of years I've noticed the officials and their little yellow flag has become a dominate part of the game.

Of course there are biddable people like you, who have adopted the Trump spin and really believe the protest is about the flag, our National Anthem and our Military.  It is not, and never has been.  

But keep on posting this BIG LIE, it is divisive, racist and sadly the only thing neo fascist trumpanzees have in their tool box.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. If it is a trigger happy cop doing so without just cause, it's a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is. But then you have cases like Tamir Rice, Philandro Castille, Michael Brown, where cops are shooting unarmed black folks and being either not charged or let off.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, if it's a case of it being justified, an armed man not following orders etc, well NO amount of kneeling is going to change how law enforcement will deal with such circumstances. Deal with the bad apples and lax accountability, but do so outside of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at that. Let's look how cops handled a white man carrying an AR-15 in public, and how they dealt with a person of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the desire for a fair and honest justice system, everyone wants that, this is about the method in which to express this unhappiness. It's not helpful, and it offends many people. People don't go to the football games for politics, nor to watch their flag and anthem disrespected by the very people they are paying to watch. That's not entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure everyone wants that. It seems that if you have 46% of people voting for a racist POS like Trump, a lot of white people are more scared of the Darkies than wanting to see fair play.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and now there are even questions about tax breaks given to these owners. Can you imagine how MASSIVE a personal cost it would be to the owners if the public keep pressing this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tax breaks are given because these teams produce revenues for their cities.  Revoke them, they'll move somewhere else where they'd be just as happy to give them tax breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand for the anthem and the flag. A small sacrifice to make for those risking their lives for their freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me one of those freedoms would be to not stand for the flag or the anthem if you don't want to.
Click to expand...

Michael Brown?  really?  Michael Brown? it is sad that you ignore facts.  People who witnessed this.  just sad.  Don't come in here talking like you want to pony up and all of us agree on cop and blacks with that as a point of discussion.  You most likely believe hands up don't shoot then.  Right?  LOL.  I guess you're like, fk them black witnesses, they lied cause you know.

And all of you posting stadium attendance, that is the paid attendance.  It is not who came through the turn styles.    funny.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wry Catcher said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the lack of fans have something to do with the officials?  For the last couple of years I've noticed the officials and their little yellow flag has become a dominate part of the game.
> 
> Of course there are biddable people like you, who have adopted the Trump spin and really believe the protest is about the flag, our National Anthem and our Military.  It is not, and never has been.
> 
> But keep on posting this BIG LIE, it is divisive, racist and sadly the only thing neo fascist trumpanzees have in their tool box.
Click to expand...

We've been bitching about these shitstains since BEFORE Trump made his comments. Hell it started BEFORE he was even president. What trump did say recently was stupid but so is your statement above.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.


Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.

I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.

I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
Click to expand...

Who cares what photos you post? I posted the actual attendance figures showing attendance is higher this year the average over the past decade. You laughably show pictures of games at kickoff when not everyone is arrived at the game yet.


----------



## BulletProof

One of many reasons Conservatives suck at boycotting is what's a redneck to do if not watch football and then talk about it the next day?  It does appear that the NFL is hurting a little, but the NFL decided it's better to offend conservatives than libtards, which is what they would have done if they told KP right off the bat, stand or don't play.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> The gatewaypundit....
Click to expand...

It is amazing to me that snowflakes - whose party has relied on white supremacist web sites and partisan Liberal Propaganda spreaders who have admitted live on the air they protect democrats / who have had to retract story after story / who have had to fire reporters for pushing partisan lies - attempt to attack anyone else for their sources.


----------



## DrLove

According to the freaking Gateway Pundit? 



It depends on the game. There were a TON of really bad ones this weekend. 

Too many bad teams, awful quarterback play making NFL games hard to watch

MANY reasons for declining attendance - has little to do with patriots exercising their constitutional rights and taking a knee.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Who cares what photos you post?



I know, I know...snowflakes / liberals have demonstrated a complete lack of concern for actual evidence. My bad.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
Click to expand...

they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

There is no doubt that the racist NFL Kneelers have only damaged themselves.
The 2017 NFL season is over.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
Click to expand...

Idiot...

The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through the gate.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through turn styles.
Click to expand...

You forget something or just bumping this post up?


----------



## DonaldvoTrumpovich

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> There is no doubt that the racist NFL Kneelers have only damaged themselves.
> The 2017 NFL season is over.



Yeah, instead of making $16 billion like they did last year, they'll only make $15 billion this year. 
Pro football is the most popular sport in America and will continue to be for decades to come, despite you nut jobs feeble attempt at boycotting.


----------



## DrLove

mdk said:


> The Stadiums were "nearly empty" in Week 6?



Another winner thanks - as i just posted, it depends on the game same as it always has. Those were all good ones.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> It was a good football weekend.   My Bills won.    That's the most important thing.


And guess who beat Denver! Lol


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This isn't so much a boycott as people refusing to pay their money to see people being obnoxious.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)


 They should look on the bright-side of things. At least that they has more supporters than Hillary. Well, but even Vermin Supreme has more supporters than Hillary.


----------



## TruthWhisperer

Everything liberal should be boycotted


----------



## DonaldvoTrumpovich

TruthWhisperer said:


> Everything liberal should be boycotted



Uhh, who got more votes than Trump in 2016 Presidential Election?


----------



## jc456

DonaldvoTrumpovich said:


> TruthWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything liberal should be boycotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, who got more votes than Trump in 2016 Presidential Election?
Click to expand...

who is president?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> DonaldvoTrumpovich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything liberal should be boycotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, who got more votes than Trump in 2016 Presidential Election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is president?
Click to expand...

President Chirp.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TruthWhisperer said:


> Everything liberal should be boycotted



Thoughtless ^^^

Liberal amount of whipped cream on your pumpkin pie?  Liberal discount on your purchase of ammunition?  Liberal cut in your taxes?  All should be boycotted?

Q.  Don't right wingers have the ability to think before they post


----------



## Wry Catcher

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonaldvoTrumpovich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything liberal should be boycotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, who got more votes than Trump in 2016 Presidential Election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Chirp.
Click to expand...


Dumb, even O'Reilly wouldn't show interest in her(?)  [Could it be the ex governor, her dad, dressing in drag?]


----------



## GHook93

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)



Absolutely having an effect. You can go on and buy Bears tickets for under face value. Haven’t been able to do that ever.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoeB131

Crixus said:


> Optics Joe. Don't matter what the reason it, but judging by the fact that you had to defend the protest shows that you really don't believe what your saying about it..



Naw, just getting bored with all you guys whining about them. 

"How dare you darkies not entertain me!"


----------



## Freewill

Marion Morrison said:


> Is there still time to fix your OP from empth to empty?


Nope, my bad.


----------



## Freewill

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What a jackass. The guy said he didn't know if it was the protests or not and then you spew out your lie. You are disgusting.
Click to expand...

Truth doesn't attend joe's games.


----------



## Freewill

Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.

2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## Freewill

The NFL Boycott Is Working & Masta Ace Says It’s Bigger Than Colin Kaepernick (Video)


----------



## Freewill

BTW, why did this get move to sports?  Wouldn't current events make more sense?  Are the moderators working for the NFL?


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


What that link shows is the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:

* 68,319 *

While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:

* 68,957 *


----------



## JoeB131

Freewill said:


> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN



Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting. 

Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up. 
Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year. 
Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.   

So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Bonzi

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)



People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits


----------



## Faun

Bonzi said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
Click to expand...

Why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## Bonzi

Faun said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
Click to expand...

No. But if you don't like what they did, you get to exercise you rights too. Plus, I'm, total waste of time, so you're better off doing other things anyway


----------



## Faun

Bonzi said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. But if you don't like what they did, you get to exercise you rights too. Plus, I'm, total waste of time, so you're better off doing other things anyway
Click to expand...

Never said you can’t exercise your rights too. But you’re against them exercising theirs.


----------



## bodecea

Freewill said:


> BTW, why did this get move to sports?  Wouldn't current events make more sense?  Are the moderators working for the NFL?


Oh dear.....triggered.   

The NFL is sports.   BTW, last night's game......the stands sure looked full to me.


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
Click to expand...

 It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. But if you don't like what they did, you get to exercise you rights too. Plus, I'm, total waste of time, so you're better off doing other things anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said you can’t exercise your rights too. But you’re against them exercising theirs.
Click to expand...

 If it were are right you would be correct, but since it is not, you are wrong once again.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through the gate.
Click to expand...



So you want us to believe skewed numbers or pictures?


----------



## Wyatt earp

DonaldvoTrumpovich said:


> TruthWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything liberal should be boycotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, who got more votes than Trump in 2016 Presidential Election?
Click to expand...



And your point is? Californians voted against gay marriage..


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
Click to expand...

Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## Faun

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want us to believe skewed numbers or pictures?
Click to expand...

What a pity you have no evidence to show those numbers are skewed. The pictures certainly fail to prove the numbers are wrong since every single picture is from the opening kickoff or even earlier.

Someone capable of critical thinking would wonder why no one is posting pictures of half empty stadiums during the second quarter....

You’re being played and you don’t even know it.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting.
> 
> Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up.
> Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year.
> Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
> San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.
> 
> So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.
Click to expand...

never seen either Green Bay or the Bears players take a knee.  You are mistaken.  again, you can't use attendance because that counts as paid attendance.  most nfl teams have full season ticket holder fan bases.  In order to get season tickets one has to go on a waiting list.  hmmmm your point isn't valid.  Last week 1/4 of Soldier field was empty.  you know, no asses in the seats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
Click to expand...


the ONLY time i watch them is down at my local sports bar. I cant do anything about THEM showing the games of course.lol

i wont give the NFL  a dime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeB131-jackass extraordinaire.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the Bears stadium only 3/4 full yesterday.  hmmmmmm
Click to expand...


and Bear fans have ALWAYS been loyal to their team win or lose PLUS you would think with that worthless Cutler FINALLY gone,they would pack them in droves now.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Our stadium has been full for every game and I'm in the heartland not on the left coast.



thats because YOUR team always wins.It is the losing  teams like cleveland,Miami and the Bears and many others that are having problems which was never a problem in the past with these teams.  Back in the 80's when the chiefs were terrible,they had to close off the upper deck seats.Oakland is the only California NFL sports team that IS packing them in.

Chargers are bombing just as everybody knew they would,always will no matter how good they are as long as they are in LA.same with the niners in santa clara. The Rams?

 Only thing i can think of on that one is they are pissed that they did not bring back the LA colors and are still wearing those ugly ass colors from stank louis.the fact that asshole stan Kroneke is ignoring what the fans want their LA colors,i really cant blame them.

Back in the old days at the LA coliseum,they were always in the top five in league attendance when the game was not corrupt as it is now.so you do the math.

the NFL is bombing with the chargers in LA with no fan support,if the raiders go to vegas,that will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL when they start having empty seats as well same as they did when they were in LA but as hard as it is to believe,they will draw even much worse in vegas than they did in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DonaldvoTrumpovich said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the racist NFL Kneelers have only damaged themselves.
> The 2017 NFL season is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, instead of making $16 billion like they did last year, they'll only make $15 billion this year.
> Pro football is the most popular sport in America and will continue to be for decades to come, despite you nut jobs feeble attempt at boycotting.
Click to expand...


Boy someone is in denial mode.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a rightwing putz running away from the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want us to believe skewed numbers or pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you have no evidence to show those numbers are skewed. The pictures certainly fail to prove the numbers are wrong since every single picture is from the opening kickoff or even earlier.
> 
> Someone capable of critical thinking would wonder why no one is posting pictures of half empty stadiums during the second quarter....
> 
> You’re being played and you don’t even know it.
Click to expand...



You have a time stamp to prove those pictures were taking before the game started?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting.
> 
> Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up.
> Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year.
> Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
> San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.
> 
> So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never seen either Green Bay or the Bears players take a knee.  You are mistaken.  again, you can't use attendance because that counts as paid attendance.  most nfl teams have full season ticket holder fan bases.  In order to get season tickets one has to go on a waiting list.  hmmmm your point isn't valid.  Last week 1/4 of Soldier field was empty.  you know, no asses in the seats.
Click to expand...

Dumbass, attendance is the number of people at the stadium. Who told you otherwise?


----------



## Faun

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, snowflake. I have posted links to articles in the past about stadiums being half-empty...to which snowflakes have responded how those have only been the stadiums of losing teams.
> 
> I have posted published photos of nowhere-near 'filled to capacity stadiums', as snowflakes have claimed, proviing they lied, and they always lie / deny / justify their lies.
> 
> I'm still standing here, not running, still dealing with snowflake BS. I just don't have the same interest in this issue, as it is one of the lesser piss-poor partisan political attacks on Trump and a distraction from the recently further revealed treason and criminal activities of Mueller, Obama, Holder, and the Clintons regarding the KNOWN wide-spread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Influence Purchasing of the Russians in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> they don't understand that attendance numbers are counted as paid attendance, not the numbers in the stadium.  funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> The numbers I posted were the number of people to walk through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want us to believe skewed numbers or pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you have no evidence to show those numbers are skewed. The pictures certainly fail to prove the numbers are wrong since every single picture is from the opening kickoff or even earlier.
> 
> Someone capable of critical thinking would wonder why no one is posting pictures of half empty stadiums during the second quarter....
> 
> You’re being played and you don’t even know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a time stamp to prove those pictures were taking before the game started?
Click to expand...

Try looking at the pictures.


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
Click to expand...

How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)

Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.

There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN

Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
Click to expand...

That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.

And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
Click to expand...


Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.

I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.  

That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.

The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.

And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
Click to expand...

Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.

To borrow your analogy of the KKK...

You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.

However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.

A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.


----------



## Freewill

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
Click to expand...

What you talkin' about Willis, most people know they DON'T have the right to protest at a private business.  But people like fawn want to take the easiest argument and they just lie about it being a right.


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
Click to expand...

The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.  

Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.


----------



## Montrovant

Freewill said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
Click to expand...


You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.


----------



## Freewill

Montrovant said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.
Click to expand...

While at work was the subject and yes you do not have a constitutional right to do anything.   Although a person does have the ability to quit.


----------



## Montrovant

Freewill said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While at work was the subject and yes you do not have a constitutional right to do anything.   Although a person does have the ability to quit.
Click to expand...


You DO still have the same Constitutional rights at work that you have anywhere else.  The problem is understanding just what those rights do and do not entail.  Going to work does not get rid of a person's right to protest, it does not get rid of a person's right to keep and bear arms, etc.  However, those rights do not mean you can exercise them anywhere, at any time, and without consequence.  In other words, you do not have a right to protest at your job.....but you don't have that right when you aren't at your job and then lose it when you get to work; you never have a right to protest on someone else's private property if they do not want you to.  Similarly, you do not lose the right to keep and bear arms when you go to work....but again, you don't have a right to bear arms onto someone else's private property if they do not want you to.

It isn't a matter of losing rights when at work, but instead it is realizing the limitations on one's rights.  The way you are phrasing it makes it sound as though when you get to work, you lose rights, and that is not the case.  Your rights just aren't absolute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting.
> 
> Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up.
> Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year.
> Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
> San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.
> 
> So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never seen either Green Bay or the Bears players take a knee.  You are mistaken.  again, you can't use attendance because that counts as paid attendance.  most nfl teams have full season ticket holder fan bases.  In order to get season tickets one has to go on a waiting list.  hmmmm your point isn't valid.  Last week 1/4 of Soldier field was empty.  you know, no asses in the seats.
Click to expand...


this troll reminds me of  some of the idiots around here who said the Rams had good support in st louis the last serveral years,he uses the same old retarded logic that because of the attendance listed,they had good support.   the paid attendance and the actual butts that show up for the games are two entirely different things.

I dont know about the bears situation but with the RAMS the last several years there,the attendance was so horrible that it was pretty obvious that stan kroneke was buying up the seats there to make the numbers look like they had a pretty good showing with the stats saying they had like 55,000 in attendance for 65,000 seat capacity stadium.

problem is I went to one of their games out there like five years ago and the actual BUTTS in the seats were i would estimate to be only like 25,000  or so,it was so empty and such a ghostown  it was easy as pie to get a good seat up close to the field in the LOWER LEVEL section no less.

and most the fans there were the same as what is happening in LA with the chargers,the majority being fans of the opposing team.lol

if not for the opposing teams fans that showed up,i would say there would have been no more than 10,000 people in the whole stadium.

here is what you ACTUALLY saw if you went to Rams games in st louis the last 15 years or so.


any wonder kroneke wanted out of st louis so bad when he took over as owner just five years ago or so.










sounds to me like this is what is going on at Bear games in chicago as well? hee hee.

troll joe here though,he ignores pesky facts like this and waht you mentioned  since it does not go along with his babble.hee hee.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting.
> 
> Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up.
> Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year.
> Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
> San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.
> 
> So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never seen either Green Bay or the Bears players take a knee.  You are mistaken.  again, you can't use attendance because that counts as paid attendance.  most nfl teams have full season ticket holder fan bases.  In order to get season tickets one has to go on a waiting list.  hmmmm your point isn't valid.  Last week 1/4 of Soldier field was empty.  you know, no asses in the seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this troll reminds me of  some of the idiots around here who said the Rams had good support in st louis the last serveral years,he uses the same old retarded logic that because of the attendance listed,they had good support.   the paid attendance and the actual butts that show up for the games are two entirely different things.
> 
> I dont know about the bears situation but with the RAMS the last several years there,the attendance was so horrible that it was pretty obvious that stan kroneke was buying up the seats there to make the numbers look like they had a pretty good showing with the stats saying they had like 55,000 in attendance for 65,000 seat capacity stadium.
> 
> problem is I went to one of their games out there like five years ago and the actual BUTTS in the seats were i would estimate to be only like 25,000  or so,it was so empty and such a ghostown  it was easy as pie to get a good seat up close to the field in the LOWER LEVEL section no less.
> 
> and most the fans there were the same as what is happening in LA with the chargers,the majority being fans of the opposing team.lol
> 
> if not for the opposing teams fans that showed up,i would say there would have been no more than 10,000 people in the whole stadium.
> 
> here is what you ACTUALLY saw if you went to Rams games in st louis the last 15 years or so.
> 
> 
> any wonder kroneke wanted out of st louis so bad when he took over as owner just five years ago or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like this is what is going on at Bear games in chicago as well? hee hee.
> 
> troll joe here though,he ignores pesky facts like this and waht you mentioned  since it does not go along with his babble.hee hee.
Click to expand...

Why’d they leave LA to begin with? And how many times have they left?


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
Click to expand...

Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop watching them on TV and buying their merchandise.  Ticket sales and even concession sales are a small part of their profits
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you talkin' about Willis, most people know they DON'T have the right to protest at a private business.  But people like fawn want to take the easiest argument and they just lie about it being a right.
Click to expand...

That varies on the state and the employer and the right.


----------



## Freewill

Montrovant said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> 
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While at work was the subject and yes you do not have a constitutional right to do anything.   Although a person does have the ability to quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO still have the same Constitutional rights at work that you have anywhere else.  The problem is understanding just what those rights do and do not entail.  Going to work does not get rid of a person's right to protest, it does not get rid of a person's right to keep and bear arms, etc.  However, those rights do not mean you can exercise them anywhere, at any time, and without consequence.  In other words, you do not have a right to protest at your job.....but you don't have that right when you aren't at your job and then lose it when you get to work; you never have a right to protest on someone else's private property if they do not want you to.  Similarly, you do not lose the right to keep and bear arms when you go to work....but again, you don't have a right to bear arms onto someone else's private property if they do not want you to.
> 
> It isn't a matter of losing rights when at work, but instead it is realizing the limitations on one's rights.  The way you are phrasing it makes it sound as though when you get to work, you lose rights, and that is not the case.  Your rights just aren't absolute.
Click to expand...


In reality, the First Amendment restricts only the government from abridging the freedom of speech; NFL players, as employees of private employers, leave their First Amendment free speech rights at the door.  However, under some state constitutions, free speech rights may be broader than under the U.S. Constitution.  Thus, the protests by NFL players cannot be prohibited by the government, but may be prohibited by their teams.  As private employees, the NFL players are subject to the terms of their collective bargaining agreements, their employment contracts, contract law, and NFL rules, all of which could restrict their speech.

Politics in the Workplace: Do NFL Players Have Freedom of Speech to Protest at Games? | JD Supra 

 Bottom line, no matter how you parse it, it is not a right to protest at work.  The first amendment spells out what the government can and can not do, no private companies.


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you talkin' about Willis, most people know they DON'T have the right to protest at a private business.  But people like fawn want to take the easiest argument and they just lie about it being a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That varies on the state and the employer and the right.
Click to expand...

Politics in the Workplace: Do NFL Players Have Freedom of Speech to Protest at Games? | JD Supra


----------



## Freewill

Montrovant said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.
Click to expand...

 Your argument is like telling the police office that you have the right to go through green lights, which doesn't go away because it is a red light.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)



Still supporting the Confederates though, aren't they?


----------



## JoeB131

LA RAM FAN said:


> roll joe here though,he ignores pesky facts like this and waht you mentioned since it does not go along with his babble.hee hee.



Uh, guy, by your own admission in your ramble, you admit that the attendance problem long predates the Anthem protests.  

and the chart posted by Sonny Boy shows that attendance really isn't down. It's actually up a bit for teams participating in the protests.


----------



## Faun

Freewill said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you talkin' about Willis, most people know they DON'T have the right to protest at a private business.  But people like fawn want to take the easiest argument and they just lie about it being a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That varies on the state and the employer and the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in the Workplace: Do NFL Players Have Freedom of Speech to Protest at Games? | JD Supra
Click to expand...

Even your link points out some states give employees broader rights. It also points out that the NFL is respecting the players to express their rights in this case. Your article agreed with what I said. Thanks for the corroboration.


----------



## Montrovant

Freewill said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> How hilarious, apparently you along with the majority of NFL players don't know why they are protesting.  No protest before Trump commented, so what exactly is the protest?  What the government is doing or Trump?  (hint: it's Trump)
> 
> Even the left wing propaganda arm disagrees with you.
> 
> There is no constitutional right to take a knee while you're at work (opinion) - CNN
> 
> Can the players be benched or fired for their protest?  Certainly can, thus it is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t know they were protesting before trump opened his pie hole only served to expose you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And no one loses their Constitutional rights when they go to work. But private companies have rights too and can fire employees if their rights are violated. Regarding firing NFL players for not standing during the National Anthem is not so clear cut since players have contracts and standing for the National Anthem is not a written requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I can think I s that you have never gone to work, that is the only logical answer.  As soon as you walk through the doors at work you kiss your rights goodbye.  They can drug test you for no reason.  You can't protest and get away with it.   You can't carry a gun.
> 
> Sad when presented with the information from  CNN you still lie on, really sad.   I now say lie because you for sure know the truth but still say otherwise, that is lying in anyone's book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly do not "kiss your rights goodbye."  You continue to enjoy all of your rights when at your place of employment.  The right to protest, to use the current example, simply does not mean the right to protest at your place of employment during work hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is like telling the police office that you have the right to go through green lights, which doesn't go away because it is a red light.
Click to expand...


No, it is not.  To try to use your analogy, my argument would be that having to stop at a red light does not mean a person has lost the right to drive through intersections, it just means that there is no right to drive through an intersection while the traffic light is red.

There is no right to protest on someone else's property, so if an employer tells you you cannot protest on their property, you are not losing a right; the right to protest at that location never existed.

If you still disagree, feel free to show where the Constitution says that a person's rights are stripped when they enter their place of employment, or the SCOTUS rulings that say the same.  People aren't losing their rights when they go to work.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Constitution and you damn well know it.  So what does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
Click to expand...


Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.  

If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.

People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. It’s their Constitutional right to protest the government by not standing for the National Anthem. That’s what our armed forces fight to defend. So why do you hate the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
Click to expand...

How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether someone agrees with the basis for the NFL protestors does not have anything to do with the Constitution.  Very few people, if any, have claimed that the players do not have a legal right to protest.  Instead, those who are boycotting and angry about the protests seem to be saying they think it is the wrong way to go about it, the wrong venue, or a false narrative; things of that nature.
> 
> I tend to see the outrage over the few protesting players as a sign of extremely questionable standards: boycott over peaceful protests, but not over the various cheaters, drug users, and criminals in the NFL?  I don't think it speaks well of a person to get so upset by a protest about racial inequality that one has to boycott, but not bat an eye when a convicted dog ring runner gets to come back after prison to be a starter, or a player like Pacman Jones, who has been arrested seemingly a dozen times, and even was drafted while on probation.
> 
> That said, trying to make this out to be a Constitutional issue is disingenuous at best.  Players have the right to protest, as do all US citizens.  That does not mean that anyone has to watch, nor does it mean that deciding not to watch is in any way a violation of the players' Constitutional rights or a wish for the players to be denied those rights.  Having a right to protest in no way requires others to accept the validity of the protestors' opinions or message.
> 
> The KKK has the Constitutional right to gather and protest, let's say school integration.  Does that mean if you denounce the KKK and their protest, that you hate the Constitution?  Of course not.
> 
> And just to make a quick comment about whether players could be suspended for the protests, I think the NFL would have a pretty good argument that they can be, based on the relevant portion of the NFL Game Operations Manual.  They don't appear to be following that path, though.  Perhaps after the season standing during the anthem will become mandatory, who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
Click to expand...


I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.


----------



## GHook93

Faun said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> What that link shows is the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:
> 
> * 68,319 *
> 
> While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:
> 
> * 68,957 *
Click to expand...


Tickets are generally purchased before the season began and hence prior to the protests. The secondary market and TV ratings are the better judge and both are hurting big time


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely denouncing someone’s protest does not, in itself, demonstrate contempt for the Constitution; however, trying to suppress someone’s ability to exercise their Constitutional rights absolutely does. Which is what many on the right are trying to do by boycotting the NFL over this issue.
> 
> To borrow your analogy of the KKK...
> 
> You point out that denouncing them and their protest does not demonstrate hatred for the Constitution and you are 100% correct since such an approach still recognizes the KKK’s Constitutional rights.
> 
> However, to apply the approach by many on the right who are trying to coerce the NFL to squash the players’ Constitutional rights would be akin to trying to prevent the KKK from speaking at all, thus denying the KKK their Constitutional rights; and at the peril of themselves disrespecting the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
Click to expand...

That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.


----------



## Faun

GHook93 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> What that link shows is the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:
> 
> * 68,319 *
> 
> While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:
> 
> * 68,957 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tickets are generally purchased before the season began and hence prior to the protests. The secondary market and TV ratings are the better judge and both are hurting big time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

So? Fans are still flocking to games. I contacted my local team hoping I could get decent season tickets and has been the case forever, there are none available.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
Click to expand...


That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.  

Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> What that link shows is the average attendance in the NFL during the years 2006-2016 is:
> 
> * 68,319 *
> 
> While so far in 2017, the average attendance has been:
> 
> * 68,957 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tickets are generally purchased before the season began and hence prior to the protests. The secondary market and TV ratings are the better judge and both are hurting big time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


What?  Do you have anything to back that up?  I've never bought a ticket before the season started to watch a game in any sport.  I haven't been to a huge amount of games, but none of the tickets were purchased prior to the season, nor were those of anyone I've seen a game with.


----------



## otto105

Freewill said:


> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)




All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.


----------



## otto105

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the latter... a lot of these teams suck and no one wants to pay $300 to see them.
> 
> But you keep pretending that these protests that have you soooo upset are the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see they were full last year , not so much this year..what changed Einstein?
Click to expand...


The Browns were full last year? the 3-13 Bears with the Cubs in WS?

Take the altwhite propaganda and the jackass you rode in on away.


----------



## Montrovant

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.
> 
> Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.
Click to expand...


Let me bring up two further points.

First, a boycott is a form of protest.  If you oppose people boycotting the NFL, are you not trying to suppress their right to protest as much as they are doing with NFL players?

Second, a hypothetical: Let's imagine I go to a friend's house to watch a football game.  During the playing of the national anthem, I take a knee.  After the game, the friend tells me I am no longer welcome at his home to watch games.  Have my rights been taken away?


----------



## Tax Man

I do not see empty stadiums once play has begun. Well except for 49ers games but they have a real reason as the stadium sucks.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> 
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.
> 
> Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me bring up two further points.
> 
> First, a boycott is a form of protest.  If you oppose people boycotting the NFL, are you not trying to suppress their right to protest as much as they are doing with NFL players?
> 
> Second, a hypothetical: Let's imagine I go to a friend's house to watch a football game.  During the playing of the national anthem, I take a knee.  After the game, the friend tells me I am no longer welcome at his home to watch games.  Have my rights been taken away?
Click to expand...

The difference, of course, is I’m not taking any action to prevent them from exercising their rights; whereas they are.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.
> 
> Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me bring up two further points.
> 
> First, a boycott is a form of protest.  If you oppose people boycotting the NFL, are you not trying to suppress their right to protest as much as they are doing with NFL players?
> 
> Second, a hypothetical: Let's imagine I go to a friend's house to watch a football game.  During the playing of the national anthem, I take a knee.  After the game, the friend tells me I am no longer welcome at his home to watch games.  Have my rights been taken away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference, of course, is I’m not taking any action to prevent them from exercising their rights; whereas they are.
Click to expand...


Except that they are not, as a boycott will not prevent NFL players from protesting.  NFL players would not lose the ability to protest if the NFL ceased to exist as an organization.  That being true, how is a boycott taking an action to prevent protesting players from exercising their rights?  You are still equating protests on NFL sidelines with the right to protest in general, but they are not equivalent.  As I tried to point out with my hypothetical, having a particular venue made off limits for protest does not mean a person's right to protest is being taken away; that someone might not allow me to kneel during the anthem while in their home does not mean they are trying to prevent me from exercising my rights, instead they are preventing me from using their property as a venue for exercising my right.  That is a perhaps small, but very important, distinction.

Let me try another hypothetical example.  If a television sitcom decided to have two characters get involved in a homosexual relationship, and viewers decided to boycott that show, would those viewers being trying to prevent the show writers/actors/directors from exercising their free speech rights?  Or perhaps it would be better to ask if they would be taking away those rights?


----------



## Freewill

otto105 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
Click to expand...

 I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:

big·ot
[ˈbiɡət]
chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist

Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?


----------



## Freewill

otto105 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
Click to expand...

  Since you obviously don't know the definition of bigot I supply it here: a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions:

Now reading your post, doesn't it actually prove you to be the bigot?


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.
> 
> Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me bring up two further points.
> 
> First, a boycott is a form of protest.  If you oppose people boycotting the NFL, are you not trying to suppress their right to protest as much as they are doing with NFL players?
> 
> Second, a hypothetical: Let's imagine I go to a friend's house to watch a football game.  During the playing of the national anthem, I take a knee.  After the game, the friend tells me I am no longer welcome at his home to watch games.  Have my rights been taken away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference, of course, is I’m not taking any action to prevent them from exercising their rights; whereas they are.
Click to expand...

You just won't keep from lying, what a shame and a sham.


----------



## otto105

Freewill said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
Click to expand...


How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?

Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?


----------



## Freewill

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> 
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they can protest on the job does not mean that protesting on the job is a right.  There are innumerable things that a person can do legally that are not Constitutional rights.  Protesting on the sidelines of an NFL game is not a Constitutional right.  Being employed by the NFL is not a Constitutional right.  The NFL having people watch their product or pay for their merchandise is not a Constitutional right.  Because those things are all true, people boycotting the NFL in no way infringes upon the Constitutional rights of the players.  Will the players lose their right of protest if people stop watching the NFL?  No.  Whether people do or do not watch football has no affect on the right to protest of NFL players, it only has an affect on whether those people pay attention to the protests or perhaps on whether the NFL decides to change its policy regarding player conduct during the playing of the anthem.
> 
> Again, it is not the rights of the protesting players that is affected by any boycott.  They maintain exactly the same rights whether they are NFL players or not, whether the NFL allows the protests to continue on the sidelines or not, whether the NFL even exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me bring up two further points.
> 
> First, a boycott is a form of protest.  If you oppose people boycotting the NFL, are you not trying to suppress their right to protest as much as they are doing with NFL players?
> 
> Second, a hypothetical: Let's imagine I go to a friend's house to watch a football game.  During the playing of the national anthem, I take a knee.  After the game, the friend tells me I am no longer welcome at his home to watch games.  Have my rights been taken away?
Click to expand...

To answer your last question, no they were not taken away, you never actually had the right to protest in a person's home.


----------



## Freewill

otto105 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?
> 
> Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?
Click to expand...

When and where did I use the word racist?  For that matter until now you didn't use the term.  But now you once again play that card because you were found out.

You seem intolerant of  my opinion that millionaires should  not be protesting the very country that  made them millionaires.  You sound intolerant, that is the definition I provided.


----------



## Freewill

Tax Man said:


> I do not see empty stadiums once play has begun. Well except for 49ers games but they have a real reason as the stadium sucks.


 I will bet money that the NFL pays big not to show empty seats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> roll joe here though,he ignores pesky facts like this and waht you mentioned since it does not go along with his babble.hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, by your own admission in your ramble, you admit that the attendance problem long predates the Anthem protests.
> 
> and the chart posted by Sonny Boy shows that attendance really isn't down. It's actually up a bit for teams participating in the protests.
Click to expand...


obviously a chart thats warped.lol trolls like you dont get it that attendance has been dropping year after year  drastically starting from  8 years ago NOT because of the protests but because the cheatriots have ruined and tainted a great sport.  I know MANY posters that used to post here in the past that dont anymore cause they said right before they left,they are sick of them cheating and getting away with it all the time with goddel having his head up robert krafts ass so they are done with the NFL.i guarantee there are THOUSANDS of them around the country as as well same as me and them.a fact many here are in denial mode on hating to come to grips with that reality because they dont want to face reality,a sport that is near and dear to them has been tainted.,just to clear that up there.

whatever discussion you are involved in with him here.

I wasnt agreeing with him on him saying you are clueless in your ramblings on THIS topic/Lol just to cleat that up.lol

Anybody that knows you knows that you ignore pesky facts on government corruption trolling defending their version of events no matter how absurd and ludicrous their explanation is and ignore evidence and facts that they have lied in their explanations.therefore of their corruption. therefore,you have no credibility here on this board.

you and USMB'S resident troll WRONGwinger,should get a room together,you are two peas in a pod.put sealybobo in there with you as well,a troll who is objective to the corruption of the republicans  but covers his ears and closes his eyes when his hero's the democrats are exposed for being just as corrupt as the repubs.


----------



## otto105

Freewill said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?
> 
> Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When and where did I use the word racist?  For that matter until now you didn't use the term.  But now you once again play that card because you were found out.
> 
> You seem intolerant of  my opinion that millionaires should  not be protesting the very country that  made them millionaires.  You sound intolerant, that is the definition I provided.
Click to expand...


The athletes are not protesting the country as you claim. They're protesting the inequity in treatment of minorities in our country after many shootings of unarmed African-American people by police.

Additionally, those athletes became wealthy by their efforts to win contracts from NFL teams. The country did not make them millionaires and they don't owe dick to you as you imply.

Is not racism part of the definition of bigot that you provided?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> I do not see empty stadiums once play has begun. Well except for 49ers games but they have a real reason as the stadium sucks.



you are forgetting the chargers as well.

taxman and Jcl4,,if you can,PLEASE read through my next post after this one.I know its pretty long but its well worth the read.If you have a real interest in the REAL reason why the Rams left LA in 1995, this spells it all out for you in this informative piece of mine i must say myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stats, some teams up, some down.  Overall it looks like the attendance is down maybe 4-5 percent.
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now here are some facts you've actually presented.  So let's look at which teams are protesting.
> 
> Green Bay has been taking a knee, their attendance is up.
> Chicago has been taking a knee, their attendance is up slightly, even though they are having a shitty year.
> Pittsburgh - They are about flat.
> San Francisco, where all this stuff started.  They are up 102% at home.
> 
> So there seems to be no correlation between the teams making protests and a drop in attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never seen either Green Bay or the Bears players take a knee.  You are mistaken.  again, you can't use attendance because that counts as paid attendance.  most nfl teams have full season ticket holder fan bases.  In order to get season tickets one has to go on a waiting list.  hmmmm your point isn't valid.  Last week 1/4 of Soldier field was empty.  you know, no asses in the seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this troll reminds me of  some of the idiots around here who said the Rams had good support in st louis the last serveral years,he uses the same old retarded logic that because of the attendance listed,they had good support.   the paid attendance and the actual butts that show up for the games are two entirely different things.
> 
> I dont know about the bears situation but with the RAMS the last several years there,the attendance was so horrible that it was pretty obvious that stan kroneke was buying up the seats there to make the numbers look like they had a pretty good showing with the stats saying they had like 55,000 in attendance for 65,000 seat capacity stadium.
> 
> problem is I went to one of their games out there like five years ago and the actual BUTTS in the seats were i would estimate to be only like 25,000  or so,it was so empty and such a ghostown  it was easy as pie to get a good seat up close to the field in the LOWER LEVEL section no less.
> 
> and most the fans there were the same as what is happening in LA with the chargers,the majority being fans of the opposing team.lol
> 
> if not for the opposing teams fans that showed up,i would say there would have been no more than 10,000 people in the whole stadium.
> 
> here is what you ACTUALLY saw if you went to Rams games in st louis the last 15 years or so.
> 
> 
> any wonder kroneke wanted out of st louis so bad when he took over as owner just five years ago or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's
> sounds to me like this is what is going on at Bear games in chicago as well? hee hee.
> 
> troll joe here though,he ignores pesky facts like this and waht you mentioned  since it does not go along with his babble.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why’d they leave LA to begin with? And how many times have they left?
Click to expand...


are you talking about how many times the Rams have moved to different cities or just leaving LA? IF leaving LA just once.

To answer your question though the reason they left LA is because of the evil bitch owner Georgia Frontiere. Many posters here are not aware of the REAL facts.they have fallen for the propaganda media by the mainstream media that LA is not a a pro football town. No it has always been a pro football town for the RAMS,it just has never been a pro football town for either the raiders or chargers.

Contrary to the myth that many people have fallen for over the years when the Rams were in LA that LA was not an NFL town,the majority of their time there they were ALWAYS in the top five in league attendance.

Here below is the REAL reason the Rams left LA back in 1995.

Those are fair questions.

To answer them,the first question is true.Second one is not.could not be further from the truth.

Here are the facts for question one.
1.The lack of attendance/interest in LA for Chargers games was for sure the reason they did leave LA for san diego after being there for one year. The Chargers could not compete with the Rams in attendance.The Rams dominated the market.

Despite being a playoff team and winning the division with a winning record of 8-4 and making it to the AFC title game,the Chargers average attendance per game that season was just 14,000. Many times they could only fill about 10% of the seating capacity in the LA coliseum.

That same season,the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8 yet their average crowds they drew were around 77,000 which was impressive especially back then when baseball was americas favorite pastime and football took a back seat to it.That was the average attendance around the NFL. The majority of the time the Rams were in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance.

Dont take my word for it on those attendance numbers for the rams and chargers,you can look it up and see for yourself.

Here is an article from Chargers owner Barron Hiltons interview to the LA TIMES back then talking how he could not compete with the Rams in attendance and why he needed the move to SD.


San Diego Chargers have long history of flirting with Los Angeles move

According to the _San Diego Union-Tribune_, the Chargers sometimes filled just ten percent of capacity at The Coliseum in 1960 — their first and only season in the city.

As Jack Wang noted, here’s what former Chargers owner Barron Hilton said about the Rams and Chargers playing in the same stadium:

“There’s no doubt in my mind that we’ve got to get out of Los Angeles. We can’t compete in the same market with the Rams. A lot of cities would like to have us. . . . I’d prefer to put the club in San Diego.”


Facts for question two.
2. As I said before,the majority of the time the Rams were in LA they were always in the top five in league attendance.They even set a record for the highest attended game in NFL history that has yet to be broken.

It actually wasnt until the early 90's that the Rams started having attendance problems and that was not because of the lack of interest in the Rams but because they hated the OWNER of the team.She was a bitch.She was smart in one way though.

She was a showgirl from st louis,so she intentionally gutted the team trading away their great players Eric Dickerson,all pro Kevin Greene,pro bowler and future hall of famer Toby Harrah still in his prime and many other talented players so they would be a crappy team and the fans would hate her so much they would stop showing up for games and she would get her wish to move the team to her hometown in st louis and claim she to the fellow owners she had such bad fan support she needed to move them. It worked because like i said,the fans stopped showing up for games because they hated the OWNER of the team,not because of the poor play on the field.the fans BEGGED her to sell the team and she refused. she is burning in hell right now along with Al Davis and Dean Spanos will later join them.


whats funny is the tables have been turned on for the fans in st louis because Kroneke did EXACTLY what that bitch Georgia Frontiere did.He was never serious about winning in st louis.He knew first hand from living in st louis how the fans there are fair weather fans,how they wont support losers so he hired the worst coach in the world possible which was the reason he kept him for so long in st louis.

But now that he is in LA,he is NOW trying to win as he has proven with the firing of Fisher and the hiring of offensive minded Sean Mcvey to tutor Jared Goff and by going out and getting a legitimate number one reciever and home run threat in Sammy Watkins.

It wont happen all of s sudden this year that they have a winning record of course,they are still rebuilding but at least now that they are in LA,Kroneke has proven he is serious about winning. a couple of years from now,i see them being a playoff contender.


The Rams moving to Stank Louis was the most retarded thing in the world to be allowed by the NFL and the Chargers going to LA is right up there with them..Economists correctly back then said that was a horrible mistake to make leaving the second biggest media market in the country for a small no name hicktown . what a joke.

The city never even wanted them. The first year they were there,and the last SEVERAL years they were there in stank louis,this is what the crowds ALWAYS looked like at all their games.Thats what the st louis papers would always claim was rocking the dome.

This was a game against the Vikings a few years ago.If not for the Viking fans that showed up,you would have only like 5,000 fans in the place,no joke.themajority were viking fans.

I went to stank louis one year,their last year there to see your Seahawks,a division rival and a team that has been in back to back superbowls.samething,I looked around and it looked like there were no more than 20,000 people in the stands with 15,000 of them being Seahawks fans for the HOME OPENER no less.

well that it what is going to go on year after year in LA for the chargers as well.this rivals that move as the most asinine move in NFL history.


There is a REASON the Rams survived in LA for over 50 years.The majority of their time in LA,it was not uncommon at all to see crowds like this over the five decades they were there. Neither the Chargers OR Raiders were ever embraced in LA,nobody cared about them.They DID however LOVE the Rams as evidence in these pics in videos below.

This pretty much debunks the myth that LA does not love the Rams. they only dont like the Raiders and Chargers.you wont find ONE EMPTY SEAT in any of these videos or pics in these games played in LA of Rams games.


----------



## Freewill

otto105 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?
> 
> Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When and where did I use the word racist?  For that matter until now you didn't use the term.  But now you once again play that card because you were found out.
> 
> You seem intolerant of  my opinion that millionaires should  not be protesting the very country that  made them millionaires.  You sound intolerant, that is the definition I provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The athletes are not protesting the country as you claim. They're protesting the inequity in treatment of minorities in our country after many shootings of unarmed African-American people by police.
> 
> Additionally, those athletes became wealthy by their efforts to win contracts from NFL teams. The country did not make them millionaires and they don't owe dick to you as you imply.
> 
> Is not racism part of the definition of bigot that you provided?
Click to expand...

Did you see racism in the definition provided?  Didja?  Quit acting stupid you already have the part.


----------



## Freewill

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are entirely incorrect here.  No NFL player will be prevented from speaking or protesting because of a boycott.  The most that could happen is that the NFL players might be prevented from using the NFL as a way to protest, and that is in no way a Constitutional right.  You are conflating the right to speak or protest with the right to do so as part of an NFL game.  Boycotting a product is not in any way a suppression of anyone's Constitutional rights.  No one has a Constitutional right for their product to be purchased, nor does anyone have a Constitutional responsibility to purchase a particular product.  No one is guaranteed the right to protest during an NFL game as a member of an NFL team.
> 
> A more apt analogy would be if there were a popular television show, and members of the KKK were given the opportunity to speak about their cause on the show.  If viewers decided to stop watching the show and stop buying products based on the show, it would in no way be preventing the KKK members from speaking; at most, it would end up with the KKK members no longer being provided that particular venue to broadcast their speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. The players, for the most part, are able to express their right to protest in the fashion they are. There are folks who are using a boycott to pressure the NFL to squash that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, any boycott will not "squash that right," because the players do not have a right to boycott *at NFL games*, nor a right to be NFL players.  If there is a right to boycott at NFL games, then I could not be prevented from entering any NFL game I want to, going onto the field, and taking a knee during the anthem.  The reality, of course, is that I can do no such thing.
> 
> If boycotts were to shut down the entire NFL, no NFL player would have lost their right to protest.  Not a single one.  The right to protest is not predicated on the location of the protest; there is no right to protest at your place of employment, no right to protest on someone else's private property, no right to have your protest broadcast on television.
> 
> People boycotting the NFL certainly seem to want the protests to stop, but stopping them does not violate anyone's Constitutional rights, and this is not a Constitutional issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a fired player protest by kneeling on the sideline during the National Anthem? I get that they still have the right to protest in other manners, but their choice is to protest as they are as long as the NFL permits. Some folks are trying to deny them of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that some people want to deny them the chance to protest as players on the sidelines during NFL games.  My point is that the players do not have a Constitutional right to protest in that manner, and they lose no rights by being denied that specific venue for protest.  The right to protest is not the right to protest as an NFL player at an NFL game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not exactly true. They can exercise those rights on the job if an employer allows it; which is the case here. And they have the right to protest in any fashion they want as long as it’s a) peaceful; b) lawful; and c) permissible. They choose the method they are engaging in, which meets all three of those criteria, because it is high profile and gets the attention they seek. Many on the right are boycotting the NFL, the only body other than the players themselves capable of stopping them, to coerce the NFL to stop them.
Click to expand...

Gosh darn it, if they have to be allowed then  it isn't a right.  Buy a freaking dictionary.


----------



## Freewill

NFL's TV numbers still sliding; 2017 figures down big from same period in '15


----------



## antiquity

Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.



1. I've never noticed that.  I have never tried to look, though.

2. A nearly empty stadium in the 4th quarter of a blowout seems pretty normal.  Even when the home team is winning a blowout, people will try to beat traffic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've never noticed that.  I have never tried to look, though.
> 
> 2. A nearly empty stadium in the 4th quarter of a blowout seems pretty normal.  Even when the home team is winning a blowout, people will try to beat traffic.
Click to expand...


I never noticed that either however i DID notice that while watching the dodgers/astros world series game that everytime they showed the fans in the stands,most the crowds in the LA stadium were indeed white.


----------



## Freewill

antiquity said:


> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.


Your first point, if blacks attend football games in the same proportion to their percentage of the population they still would be lost in a sea of white.  I realize that looking at the TV and sports one would conclude that over 1/2 of America is black, not so, only 13 percent.  Which is actually less then other groups, blacks just know how to get attention.

Point two.  Since I will no longer watch the NFL I don't know who was beating whom in the Miami game but if it were empty in the 1st quarter that is saying something, the fourth, it just says a lousy game.


----------



## jc456

I agree that the majority of fans in the stands are white.  I would say less than 5% of the crowd is of color.  In any sport.  they do not support their teams at the parks.


----------



## Freewill

otto105 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are holding firm.  It would appear that in some city the same can be said.  I am not sure how performers can piss off their core audience and then expect loyalty.  Or maybe these team just suck and no one wants to pay 300 dollars to see them play.
> 
> NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?
> 
> Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When and where did I use the word racist?  For that matter until now you didn't use the term.  But now you once again play that card because you were found out.
> 
> You seem intolerant of  my opinion that millionaires should  not be protesting the very country that  made them millionaires.  You sound intolerant, that is the definition I provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The athletes are not protesting the country as you claim. They're protesting the inequity in treatment of minorities in our country after many shootings of unarmed African-American people by police.
> 
> Additionally, those athletes became wealthy by their efforts to win contracts from NFL teams. The country did not make them millionaires and they don't owe dick to you as you imply.
> 
> Is not racism part of the definition of bigot that you provided?
Click to expand...

You sound as spoiled as do millionaires who would not make the money they make, for doing what they do, in any other country.

Most of them are not protesting civil injustice, because if they were they would have been protesting months ago not weeks.  No, they are protesting Trump saying they should be fired and there ain't nothing that rich spoiled millionaires like less than being told what to do.


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've never noticed that.  I have never tried to look, though.
> 
> 2. A nearly empty stadium in the 4th quarter of a blowout seems pretty normal.  Even when the home team is winning a blowout, people will try to beat traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never noticed that either however i DID notice that while watching the dodgers/astros world series game that everytime they showed the fans in the stands,most the crowds in the LA stadium were indeed white.
Click to expand...


I guess my comments made some people notice the make up of the games attendance. For instance in the NBA the majority of players are black and the majority of fans are white.....The fact is most sports fans don't really care what race the players are and the race make up watching the games proves it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> I agree that the majority of fans in the stands are white.  I would say less than 5% of the crowd is of color.  In any sport.  they do not support their teams at the parks.



hey did you get my PM?


----------



## otto105

Freewill said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All losing teams and the NFL doesn't need bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you know the definition of bigot so I will supply it here:
> 
> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> chauvinist · partisan · sectarian · racist · sexist · homophobe · dogmatist · jingoist
> 
> Now, using that definition, isn't it YOU who are acting as the bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you jump to that wild assertion that I'm a racist for responding to a post claiming success in a boycott with pictures of stadiums less than full from losing teams?
> 
> Or are you in support of having bigots in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When and where did I use the word racist?  For that matter until now you didn't use the term.  But now you once again play that card because you were found out.
> 
> You seem intolerant of  my opinion that millionaires should  not be protesting the very country that  made them millionaires.  You sound intolerant, that is the definition I provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The athletes are not protesting the country as you claim. They're protesting the inequity in treatment of minorities in our country after many shootings of unarmed African-American people by police.
> 
> Additionally, those athletes became wealthy by their efforts to win contracts from NFL teams. The country did not make them millionaires and they don't owe dick to you as you imply.
> 
> Is not racism part of the definition of bigot that you provided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound as spoiled as do millionaires who would not make the money they make, for doing what they do, in any other country.
> 
> Most of them are not protesting civil injustice, because if they were they would have been protesting months ago not weeks.  No, they are protesting Trump saying they should be fired and there ain't nothing that rich spoiled millionaires like less than being told what to do.
Click to expand...


You sound like some common drunk in the town bar in rural Missouri.


----------



## Borillar

antiquity said:


> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.


When a team is up 40-0, there isn't much doubt about the outcome. Folks probably trying to beat the traffic.


----------



## Kosh

Well I am sure those teams with consistent losing streaks are not filling stadiums.


----------



## antiquity

Borillar said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> When a team is up 40-0, there isn't much doubt about the outcome. Folks probably trying to beat the traffic.
Click to expand...


Yeah right....Being it a couple days before Halloween I think a lot of football fans went to the game dressed as an empty seat.


----------



## Borillar

antiquity said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two comments here...one: look at the attendance and you will see few minorities especially blacks, and considering most players are black that seem strange that blacks mostly don't attend the games. Basically its a sea of white faces and that also holds true to all other major sports in the US.. Two: did you notice in the game last night between Miami and Baltimore the stands were almost empty in the forth quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> When a team is up 40-0, there isn't much doubt about the outcome. Folks probably trying to beat the traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right....Being it a couple days before Halloween I think a lot of football fans went to the game dressed as an empty seat.
Click to expand...

Attendance figures for the game was at 70408 people out of 71008 seats, so I think my scenario is a lot more likely than yours.


----------



## WinterBorn

Here is a little tidbit for those crying about the athletes kneeling during the national anthem.

Kaepernick first knelt during the national anthem on 9/1/2016.

From 9/1/2016 thru today, 8,620 veterans have committed suicide.   And most of the people in this country are completely unaware.  

20 veterans a day are dying by their own hand, and little or nothing is being done.

If you want to talk about what is or is not disrespectful to our military and our veterans, ignoring this problem ranks FAR higher than a handful of athletes kneeling during the anthem.

Before you puff out your chests in pride about what has happened to the NFL, imagine what could have happened for our veterans if the same efforts and noise were made on their behalf.


----------



## antiquity

The LA Rams for being contender for the first since 2001 the fans sure didn't show up in great numbers. I watched the game and when the camera panned the crowd the upper desk seem almost deserted and the lower desks toward the end zone looked 50% full.  60K was the announced attendance but but it seemed that fail short, closer to maybe 45K.


----------



## my2¢

NFL boycott seems to be gathering steam. I heard that fans didn't show up at half the league's stadiums yesterday.


----------



## antiquity

Your are right no one showed up in Seattle and Arizona on Sunday.


----------



## Faun

antiquity said:


> Your are right no one showed up in Seattle and Arizona on Sunday.


This is your idea of, "no one showed up," huh?


----------



## antiquity

Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.










Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.



It looks like it was during a break of some sort.  Look at all the non-players walking around on the field, including a guy carrying a camera.  That certainly isn't a picture of the stands during play, which would be the best indication.

There certainly have been a number of pictures of partially full stadiums, particularly for the 49ers and Rams.  It's hard to know what ticket sales are actually like, since there are contradictory numbers floating around.


----------



## my2¢

antiquity said:


> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.



Looks like game had ended, I'm guessing that is ESPN's post game set up in the background.  Below is a link to the video replay of injury showing Richard Sherman shoving away assistance while walking off field.  One needs to be suspicious of all media, not just the mainstream media.

​


----------



## Faun

antiquity said:


> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.


What the fuck are you trying to pull?

The first picture offers no indication of when it was captured. Could have been before the game started, after it ended, during halftime ... who knows.

The second picture is clearly from after the game had ended as photographers can be seen walking across the field.

Meanwhile, I posted a photo obviously taken during the National Anthem and from the seats viewable in the image, it's packed.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it was during a break of some sort.  Look at all the non-players walking around on the field, including a guy carrying a camera.  That certainly isn't a picture of the stands during play, which would be the best indication.
> 
> There certainly have been a number of pictures of partially full stadiums, particularly for the 49ers and Rams.  It's hard to know what ticket sales are actually like, since there are contradictory numbers floating around.
Click to expand...

Here are the numbers --> 
2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN

Average stadium attendance...

2017: 69,264
2016: 69,333
2015: 68,278
2014: 68,601
2013: 68,397
2012: 67,632
2011: 67,419
2010: 66,957
2009: 67,506
2008: 68,245
2007: 69,565
2006: 69,577

2017 is the 4th highest attendance, going as far back as the data goes, and the second highest in a decade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.



when was that when Sherman got hurt in the third quarter? If it happened in the beginning of the third quarter then i would not put to much stock in the shot since a lot of people dont get back till the middle of the third quarter leaving for the restroom and refreshments at halftime.


----------



## Faun

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when was that when Sherman got hurt in the third quarter? If it happened in the beginning of the third quarter then i would not put to much stock in the shot since a lot of people dont get back till the middle of the third quarter leaving for the restroom and refreshments at halftime.
Click to expand...

That photo is not from when Sherman got injured, which he shook off and kept playing... if from after the game ended. You can see a cable stretched across the field by his right foot ... people milling about on the field ... and he doesn’t have his helmet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it was during a break of some sort.  Look at all the non-players walking around on the field, including a guy carrying a camera.  That certainly isn't a picture of the stands during play, which would be the best indication.
> 
> There certainly have been a number of pictures of partially full stadiums, particularly for the 49ers and Rams.  It's hard to know what ticket sales are actually like, since there are contradictory numbers floating around.
Click to expand...


I know beyond a doubt Niner games are always half empty.I visit a 49er message board sometimes and even they have posted  pics there of the same angry about how the fans need to get out and support them.lol

The Rams game however was the exception.It was actually packed.I like others here also  assumed  the stands were half empty as well for that game  since they always are

However there was this one poster in another section that posted a pic to clarify it to this other poster he was incorrect saying the seats were half empty for that game. the pic he  showed proved they were all full. I wish i could remember what thread it was where  i saw that pic at.darn.


I am guessing the ONLY reason THAT game was packed is because SF fans same as me have been wanting the Rams back in LA forever now as well so many of the fans in SF who dont go to games anymore with them out of the city,did take the time this time to go see that classic rivalry.

NORMALLY that stadium always DOES look like that. But they get excited about the Rams no matter how bad both teams are because of the history with each other so that game is always the exception.

Other than Ram games,that place is always half empty all the time.

the NFL has turned off many NFL fans because they are now seeing what I have the last 20 years that it is the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.  the owners were so stupid with relocating all these teams they ignored the economists that it would bite them at the gates as it is now.

people who think the niners winning that people will  then all of a sudden show up are nuts and dont know any better. Because In SF they always packed them in when they were horrible and the joke of the league.

Same with the chargers in SD. the NFL leaving LA has drastically hurt because other then diehards,the new generation did not have a team to root for so they found other things to do the last 20 years the fact there is so much to do in LA and the NFL is finding out it is going to take a long time to get the fans back because they are having to rebuild all over again to the NEWER generation of football fans who found a  different team to root for,they arent going to all of a sudden stop rooting for that team they adopted 

they were never embraced in st louis other than the greatest show on turf years and now they are back where they started when they got to st louis with half empty stadiums having to try and get a new generation of fans who adopted another team back to games again.

the NFL has royally fucked things up the last 30 years with all these moronic relocations  and now it has esculated worse than ever with these recent asinine relocations of the niners to santa clara the chargers to LA.

the owners have KILLED this game.


----------



## Montrovant

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when was that when Sherman got hurt in the third quarter? If it happened in the beginning of the third quarter then i would not put to much stock in the shot since a lot of people dont get back till the middle of the third quarter leaving for the restroom and refreshments at halftime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That photo is not from when Sherman got injured, which he shook off and kept playing... if from after the game ended. You can see a cable stretched across the field by his right foot ... people milling about on the field ... and he doesn’t have his helmet.
Click to expand...


I don't think Sherman "shook off and kept playing."  He was shown on the sidelines saying something like he destroyed his Achilles after the injury.  However you are correct that the picture is not from when it happened.


----------



## Faun

Montrovant said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when was that when Sherman got hurt in the third quarter? If it happened in the beginning of the third quarter then i would not put to much stock in the shot since a lot of people dont get back till the middle of the third quarter leaving for the restroom and refreshments at halftime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That photo is not from when Sherman got injured, which he shook off and kept playing... if from after the game ended. You can see a cable stretched across the field by his right foot ... people milling about on the field ... and he doesn’t have his helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Sherman "shook off and kept playing."  He was shown on the sidelines saying something like he destroyed his Achilles after the injury.  However you are correct that the picture is not from when it happened.
Click to expand...

I watched the clip again— you’re right, he walked off the field.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it was during a break of some sort.  Look at all the non-players walking around on the field, including a guy carrying a camera.  That certainly isn't a picture of the stands during play, which would be the best indication.
> 
> There certainly have been a number of pictures of partially full stadiums, particularly for the 49ers and Rams.  It's hard to know what ticket sales are actually like, since there are contradictory numbers floating around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know beyond a doubt Niner games are always half empty.I visit a 49er message board sometimes and even they have posted  pics there of the same angry about how the fans need to get out and support them.lol
> 
> The Rams game however was the exception.It was actually packed.I like others here also  assumed  the stands were half empty as well for that game  since they always are
> 
> However there was this one poster in another section that posted a pic to clarify it to this other poster he was incorrect saying the seats were half empty for that game. the pic he  showed proved they were all full. I wish i could remember what thread it was where  i saw that pic at.darn.
> 
> 
> I am guessing the ONLY reason THAT game was packed is because SF fans same as me have been wanting the Rams back in LA forever now as well so many of the fans in SF who dont go to games anymore with them out of the city,did take the time this time to go see that classic rivalry.
> 
> NORMALLY that stadium always DOES look like that. But they get excited about the Rams no matter how bad both teams are because of the history with each other so that game is always the exception.
> 
> Other than Ram games,that place is always half empty all the time.
> 
> the NFL has turned off many NFL fans because they are now seeing what I have the last 20 years that it is the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.  the owners were so stupid with relocating all these teams they ignored the economists that it would bite them at the gates as it is now.
> 
> people who think the niners winning that people will  then all of a sudden show up are nuts and dont know any better. Because In SF they always packed them in when they were horrible and the joke of the league.
> 
> Same with the chargers in SD. the NFL leaving LA has drastically hurt because other then diehards,the new generation did not have a team to root for so they found other things to do the last 20 years the fact there is so much to do in LA and the NFL is finding out it is going to take a long time to get the fans back because they are having to rebuild all over again to the NEWER generation of football fans who found a  different team to root for,they arent going to all of a sudden stop rooting for that team they adopted
> 
> they were never embraced in st louis other than the greatest show on turf years and now they are back where they started when they got to st louis with half empty stadiums having to try and get a new generation of fans who adopted another team back to games again.
> 
> the NFL has royally fucked things up the last 30 years with all these moronic relocations  and now it has esculated worse than ever with these recent asinine relocations of the niners to santa clara the chargers to LA.
> 
> the owners have KILLED this game.
Click to expand...


Some of the relocations have sucked, but there's so much money involved, it isn't shocking.  They tend to go where the best deal is, and that doesn't always indicate level of fan support.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it was during a break of some sort.  Look at all the non-players walking around on the field, including a guy carrying a camera.  That certainly isn't a picture of the stands during play, which would be the best indication.
> 
> There certainly have been a number of pictures of partially full stadiums, particularly for the 49ers and Rams.  It's hard to know what ticket sales are actually like, since there are contradictory numbers floating around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know beyond a doubt Niner games are always half empty.I visit a 49er message board sometimes and even they have posted  pics there of the same angry about how the fans need to get out and support them.lol
> 
> The Rams game however was the exception.It was actually packed.I like others here also  assumed  the stands were half empty as well for that game  since they always are
> 
> However there was this one poster in another section that posted a pic to clarify it to this other poster he was incorrect saying the seats were half empty for that game. the pic he  showed proved they were all full. I wish i could remember what thread it was where  i saw that pic at.darn.
> 
> 
> I am guessing the ONLY reason THAT game was packed is because SF fans same as me have been wanting the Rams back in LA forever now as well so many of the fans in SF who dont go to games anymore with them out of the city,did take the time this time to go see that classic rivalry.
> 
> NORMALLY that stadium always DOES look like that. But they get excited about the Rams no matter how bad both teams are because of the history with each other so that game is always the exception.
> 
> Other than Ram games,that place is always half empty all the time.
> 
> the NFL has turned off many NFL fans because they are now seeing what I have the last 20 years that it is the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.  the owners were so stupid with relocating all these teams they ignored the economists that it would bite them at the gates as it is now.
> 
> people who think the niners winning that people will  then all of a sudden show up are nuts and dont know any better. Because In SF they always packed them in when they were horrible and the joke of the league.
> 
> Same with the chargers in SD. the NFL leaving LA has drastically hurt because other then diehards,the new generation did not have a team to root for so they found other things to do the last 20 years the fact there is so much to do in LA and the NFL is finding out it is going to take a long time to get the fans back because they are having to rebuild all over again to the NEWER generation of football fans who found a  different team to root for,they arent going to all of a sudden stop rooting for that team they adopted
> 
> they were never embraced in st louis other than the greatest show on turf years and now they are back where they started when they got to st louis with half empty stadiums having to try and get a new generation of fans who adopted another team back to games again.
> 
> the NFL has royally fucked things up the last 30 years with all these moronic relocations  and now it has esculated worse than ever with these recent asinine relocations of the niners to santa clara the chargers to LA.
> 
> the owners have KILLED this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the relocations have sucked, but there's so much money involved, it isn't shocking.  They tend to go where the best deal is, and that doesn't always indicate level of fan support.
Click to expand...


yeah but now more than anything it is really biting them worse than ever.are you aware that most the owners did not want Spanos to go to LA? They thought he would work something out in SD and stay there but he got so paranoid thinking the raiders would go there that he panicked and went which was pretty stupid on his part because they were never going to approve the raiders going there.they never wanted the Davis family in LA again and they did not want a repeat of gangsters and thugs starting fights in the stands which is why it was the CHARGERS they gave approval of to have the second option of joining them.

The NFL owners like the morons they are,have themselves to blame because they were the idiots that insisted on building a stadium that could house two teams insisting on wanting to have two teams so those morons have themselves to blame making it possible for the chargers to leave in the first place.

as for the niners?that greedy A hole Jed York stabbed the loyal fans in the back so that the blue collar workers who were the bread in butter for season ticket holders,he priced them out so they could not afford the tickets and they were not even on the waiting list. He was stupid enough to give first shot to the rich wigs who dont have passion for the sport hense the empty seats.

and the Rams move to st louis as I just mentioned has backfired on them worse than ever.Nobody supported them in st louis other than the greatest show on turf years which was only for a few years which is why they moved back but people in LA during that time,found other things to do and moved on from football the fact there is so much to do in LA.

Plus the new generation adopted their own teams to root for since they did not have a team to root for so they are right back where they started 50 years ago when they first moved to LA,having to build a fanbase all over again. Fortunately for the NFL,the Rams are winning so they should have a better fanbase next season. that is the ONLY one case in those 3 relocations,where things look to appear better in the near future.


----------



## antiquity

Faun said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you trying to pull?
> 
> The first picture offers no indication of when it was captured. Could have been before the game started, after it ended, during halftime ... who knows.
> 
> *The second picture is clearly from after the game had ended as photographers can be seen walking across the field*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted a photo obviously taken during the National Anthem and from the seats viewable in the image, it's packed.
Click to expand...


If the game was over what are the fans in the stands look at? 

*Sherman was hurt in the third quarter as I stated in my first post*....Clearly you are wrong.... and on almost every time stoppage photographers walk onto the field...Obviously you haven't been to many games or it seem that is the case with your rather dumb comments.


----------



## antiquity

my2¢ said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like game had ended, I'm guessing that is ESPN's post game set up in the background.  Below is a link to the video replay of injury showing Richard Sherman shoving away assistance while walking off field.  One needs to be suspicious of all media, not just the mainstream media.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...




my2¢ said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like game had ended, I'm guessing that is ESPN's post game set up in the background.  Below is a link to the video replay of injury showing Richard Sherman shoving away assistance while walking off field.  One needs to be suspicious of all media, not just the mainstream media.
Click to expand...


All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you trying to pull?
> 
> The first picture offers no indication of when it was captured. Could have been before the game started, after it ended, during halftime ... who knows.
> 
> *The second picture is clearly from after the game had ended as photographers can be seen walking across the field*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted a photo obviously taken during the National Anthem and from the seats viewable in the image, it's packed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the game was over what are the fans in the stands look at?
> 
> *Sherman was hurt in the third quarter as I stated in my first post*....Clearly you are wrong.... and on almost every time stoppage photographers walk onto the field...Obviously you haven't been to many games or it seem that is the case with your rather dumb comments.
Click to expand...


In post #154 My2c provided a link to video of Sherman getting hurt.  If you watch the video on youtube, you clearly see that your picture is not from when Sherman was injured.  Sherman walked off the field under his own power, wearing his helmet, at about the 30 yard line when he was hurt.  Your picture is from another time.


----------



## Slash

NFL attendance is right on pace for 17.2 to 17.3 million in attendance, right where it was last year.  Yeah Chargers in their crap stadium sucks and some bad teams have poor attendance.  But it's funny watching people try pulling up stuff like the Titans game.   Circulating pictures at halftime when there's 2.5 hours of film of that stadium full.   

I always thought the flat earthers were idiots.   But these people who'd rather look at one picture and throw away the tons of evidence actually during the game make them look like geniuses.   

It's hilarious too seeing them on Yahoo and twitter talking about how great their NFL boycott is going too.   It's like they don't even realize those are two of the NFL's top partners.   It's almost like watching a guy eating a Big Mac telling you how he's boycotting McDonalds.   That dumb.


----------



## Faun

antiquity said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you trying to pull?
> 
> The first picture offers no indication of when it was captured. Could have been before the game started, after it ended, during halftime ... who knows.
> 
> *The second picture is clearly from after the game had ended as photographers can be seen walking across the field*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I posted a photo obviously taken during the National Anthem and from the seats viewable in the image, it's packed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the game was over what are the fans in the stands look at?
> 
> *Sherman was hurt in the third quarter as I stated in my first post*....Clearly you are wrong.... and on almost every time stoppage photographers walk onto the field...Obviously you haven't been to many games or it seem that is the case with your rather dumb comments.
Click to expand...

You don’t watch football if you think production crew are allowed to drag cables across the field during the game. The game clearly just ended and some folks always take their time getting out to avoid the rush. You can even see lines of people in the aisles.

And again, most notably... Sherman doesn’t have his helmet. You don’t see players on the field during the game without their helmet.


----------



## Faun

antiquity said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like game had ended, I'm guessing that is ESPN's post game set up in the background.  Below is a link to the video replay of injury showing Richard Sherman shoving away assistance while walking off field.  One needs to be suspicious of all media, not just the mainstream media.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game and saw certain sections seating's being rather sparse in the background especially in the upper decks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty seats in the background? This shot was taken in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like game had ended, I'm guessing that is ESPN's post game set up in the background.  Below is a link to the video replay of injury showing Richard Sherman shoving away assistance while walking off field.  One needs to be suspicious of all media, not just the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?
Click to expand...

Here, check this out... at 3:20 in this video you get a good look at the fans while Wilson is scrambling....

Packed stadium.


----------



## monkrules

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, just getting bored with all you guys whining about them.
> 
> "How dare you darkies not entertain me!"


These stupid fucks are being paid well to be entertaining. The shitstains should be fired if they're too fucking stupid to appreciate their jobs. They can do their idiotic whining on their own time — not when they're supposed to be thinking about, and playing, some great football. 

I think the teams should begin firing players a little at a time. There are thousands of guys who would kill to be able to join any of those teams.

And the angry fans are having an impact. I can't say how big it is, but the football forums are alive with pissed off fans.


----------



## Slash

monkrules said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, just getting bored with all you guys whining about them.
> 
> "How dare you darkies not entertain me!"
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid fucks are being paid well to be entertaining. The shitstains should be fired if they're too fucking stupid to appreciate their jobs. They can do their idiotic whining on their own time — not when they're supposed to be thinking about, and playing, some great football.
> 
> I think the teams should begin firing players a little at a time. There are thousands of guys who would kill to be able to join any of those teams.
> 
> And the angry fans are having an impact. I can't say how big it is, but the football forums are alive with pissed off fans.
Click to expand...


Yeah there are a lot of new people showing up on the sports forums I see talking about how they are hating football now because of politics.   But internet forums are always filled with pissed off unhappy people.   

As for players kneeling..  They are being payed well to play the game.  I haven't seen one single player do ANYTHING during the game to protest.  Not once on a play.   Yeah before the game I've seen it.  Also seen players not out there because they were in the locker room taking a shit.


----------



## Slash

antiquity said:


> All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?



Pretty Long.   See, the thing is a LOT of people have video camera's now with cell phones.   So we don't have to put all our eggs in one basket on a picture where we can't even tell when it was taken.   So why not look at other evidence.


There's a simple one that took about 5 seconds to find.  Some guy at the game during the national anthem, panning around the stadium.  Hmmm, packed house.   


So why is there this desire to lie at all costs?  Seriously we have hours and hours of tape showing DURING THE GAME they played to a packed house?   Why do you feel the need to just blatantly lie and pretend it was empty?  When you need to lie to make your point it actually does the opposite of that.  

I thought the flat earthers were idiots trying to stick to that belief in the face of obvious evidence to the contrary, but it seems some people want to make them look like Einsteins by comparison.


----------



## monkrules

Slash said:


> Yeah there are a lot of new people showing up on the sports forums I see talking about how they are hating football now because of politics.   But internet forums are always filled with pissed off unhappy people.
> 
> As for players kneeling..  They are being payed well to play the game.  I haven't seen one single player do ANYTHING during the game to protest.  Not once on a play.   Yeah before the game I've seen it.  Also seen players not out there because they were in the locker room taking a shit.


Yeah, is that so? Well, a lot of those unhappy folk who are pissed about the fucking idiots kneeling are the same kinds of people who actually buy tickets to the games. White people who work their fucking asses off to be able to afford season tickets. And they're there to be entertained not to listen to, or to watch, a bunch of whiners on the sideline acting like they're so fucking "oppressed". Give me a fucking break.

And most of the people who sympathize with the drama queens who are kneeling couldn't afford a season ticket if all of the worthless bastards co-signed for one-another. They're just worthless whiners. If they hate this country so much, there are other countries where they might feel less fucking oppressed.


----------



## Slash

monkrules said:


> Yeah, is that so? Well, a lot of those unhappy folk who are pissed about the fucking idiots kneeling are the same kinds of people who actually buy tickets to the games. White people who work their fucking asses off to be able to afford season tickets. And they're there to be entertained not to listen to, or to watch, a bunch of whiners on the sideline acting like they're so fucking "oppressed". Give me a fucking break.
> 
> And most of the people who sympathize with the drama queens who are kneeling couldn't afford a season ticket if all of the worthless bastards co-signed for one-another. They're just worthless whiners. If they hate this country so much, there are other countries where they might feel less fucking oppressed.



Yeah.  There are always gonna be a loud group of people that say they are really upset at those uppity n!gg*r$ talking when they are only good for playing football and basketball.  That group has really been more vocal of late as well. 

I guess if they hate that first Amendment so much, maybe they can go find a new country that doesn't protect that right.  I mean North Korea..  yeah imagine if an athlete chose to kneel there?   Maybe that's more their speed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Slash said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Long.   See, the thing is a LOT of people have video camera's now with cell phones.   So we don't have to put all our eggs in one basket on a picture where we can't even tell when it was taken.   So why not look at other evidence.
> 
> 
> There's a simple one that took about 5 seconds to find.  Some guy at the game during the national anthem, panning around the stadium.  Hmmm, packed house.
> 
> 
> So why is there this desire to lie at all costs?  Seriously we have hours and hours of tape showing DURING THE GAME they played to a packed house?   Why do you feel the need to just blatantly lie and pretend it was empty?  When you need to lie to make your point it actually does the opposite of that.
> 
> I thought the flat earthers were idiots trying to stick to that belief in the face of obvious evidence to the contrary, but it seems some people want to make them look like Einsteins by comparison.
Click to expand...


That pretty much proves it was indeed packed.

yeah a buddy of mine is a Seahawks fan who watched that game and he told me it looked packed on tv when he watched it as well and this pretty much backs him up.

yeah other than charger,49ers and Ram games pretty much the majority of stadiums are packed,those three have all been hurt by relocation with the exception of the Rams and let me explain that one . Yes the Rams are having problems as well but they were packed through most of last year with crowds of 80,000 plus.,many just lost interest because of the poor product on the field.

Since Mvcey has turned things around for them now though,they are getting bigger and better crowds,last weeks game vs the Houston Texans was the biggest of the season so they will be okay at least for next season if they dont get them packed this year for the remaining games.

so yeah other than the chargers and niners that have been hurt by relocation,attendance at games has not been affected.Ratings on tv around the country yes but not attendance at games. I have heard that the Bears and Browns have had attendance problems. They are the only ones other than the niners and chargers that seem to be having serious issues that wont get resolved anytime in the near future.


----------



## monkrules

Slash said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, is that so? Well, a lot of those unhappy folk who are pissed about the fucking idiots kneeling are the same kinds of people who actually buy tickets to the games. White people who work their fucking asses off to be able to afford season tickets. And they're there to be entertained not to listen to, or to watch, a bunch of whiners on the sideline acting like they're so fucking "oppressed". Give me a fucking break.
> 
> And most of the people who sympathize with the drama queens who are kneeling couldn't afford a season ticket if all of the worthless bastards co-signed for one-another. They're just worthless whiners. If they hate this country so much, there are other countries where they might feel less fucking oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  There are always gonna be a loud group of people that say they are really upset at those uppity n!gg*r$ talking when they are only good for playing football and basketball.  That group has really been more vocal of late as well.
> 
> I guess if they hate that first Amendment so much, maybe they can go find a new country that doesn't protect that right.  I mean North Korea..  yeah imagine if an athlete chose to kneel there?   Maybe that's more their speed.
Click to expand...

None of this would have happened if the players would have just done their job. 

They are not being paid to be social commentators.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The NFL Kneelers have got to be the dumbest cretins on the planet


----------



## Slash

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Long.   See, the thing is a LOT of people have video camera's now with cell phones.   So we don't have to put all our eggs in one basket on a picture where we can't even tell when it was taken.   So why not look at other evidence.
> 
> 
> There's a simple one that took about 5 seconds to find.  Some guy at the game during the national anthem, panning around the stadium.  Hmmm, packed house.
> 
> 
> So why is there this desire to lie at all costs?  Seriously we have hours and hours of tape showing DURING THE GAME they played to a packed house?   Why do you feel the need to just blatantly lie and pretend it was empty?  When you need to lie to make your point it actually does the opposite of that.
> 
> I thought the flat earthers were idiots trying to stick to that belief in the face of obvious evidence to the contrary, but it seems some people want to make them look like Einsteins by comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That pretty much proves it was indeed packed.
> 
> yeah a buddy of mine is a Seahawks fan who watched that game and he told me it looked packed on tv when he watched it as well and this pretty much backs him up.
> 
> yeah other than charger,49ers and Ram games pretty much the majority of stadiums are packed,those three have all been hurt by relocation with the exception of the Rams and let me explain that one . Yes the Rams are having problems as well but they were packed through most of last year with crowds of 80,000 plus.,many just lost interest because of the poor product on the field.
> 
> Since Mvcey has turned things around for them now though,they are getting bigger and better crowds,last weeks game vs the Houston Texans was the biggest of the season so they will be okay at least for next season if they dont get them packed this year for the remaining games.
> 
> so yeah other than the chargers and niners that have been hurt by relocation,attendance at games has not been affected.Ratings on tv around the country yes but not attendance at games. I have heard that the Bears and Browns have had attendance problems. They are the only ones other than the niners and chargers that seem to be having serious issues that wont get resolved anytime in the near future.
Click to expand...


49ers are struggling, and have never done well when they've not played well.  Still will be fine financially.  

Even the viewers isn't a bad thing.  Cord Cutting has hurt everyone.   I've read that TV viewers overall is down like 10+ percent, so the NFL only being hit half as hard just shows how strong that is.   ESPN is down something like 25% as a whole, but MNF only down 2%.  Of course it is still going to be a sponsors wet dream, since we don't wait to watch NFL games.  We don't tivo them or watch them online later.  We watch them live, which means we aren't skipping through commercials.  

And like I said earlier, the NBA is fine.  20 years ago, a 6 game finals was seen by 30 million people a game.  Two years ago we had the best finals comeback ever and a game 7, and less than 20 million a game watched.  But teams are selling for record amounts, players getting monster deals.  Yeah they'd make more if their viewership hadn't fallen hard, but they aren't in the poorhouse.


----------



## Slash

monkrules said:


> None of this would have happened if the players would have just done their job.
> 
> They are not being paid to be social commentators.



They are doing their job.  They are playing the game just like they are paid to.  That's the funny part, is people want to hide behind these statements that are just patently false.  

But you are right, they don't get paid a dollar more if they kneel during the anthem or not.


----------



## otto105

monkrules said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, just getting bored with all you guys whining about them.
> 
> "How dare you darkies not entertain me!"
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid fucks are being paid well to be entertaining. The shitstains should be fired if they're too fucking stupid to appreciate their jobs. They can do their idiotic whining on their own time — not when they're supposed to be thinking about, and playing, some great football.
> 
> I think the teams should begin firing players a little at a time. There are thousands of guys who would kill to be able to join any of those teams.
> 
> And the angry fans are having an impact. I can't say how big it is, but the football forums are alive with pissed off fans.
Click to expand...


Hey dipshit, kneeling for the national anthem isn't part of their job. Playing football better than the other team is.

And there aren't 1000s of guys off the streets who can play well enough for you to pay $95 to watch.

Take your old man piece of shit act and watch a soccer match full of white guys...


----------



## Faun

Slash said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that happened in the *third quarter* when the game was still in doubt. If the fans were all headed to the rest room I wonder how long the lines were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Long.   See, the thing is a LOT of people have video camera's now with cell phones.   So we don't have to put all our eggs in one basket on a picture where we can't even tell when it was taken.   So why not look at other evidence.
> 
> 
> There's a simple one that took about 5 seconds to find.  Some guy at the game during the national anthem, panning around the stadium.  Hmmm, packed house.
> 
> 
> So why is there this desire to lie at all costs?  Seriously we have hours and hours of tape showing DURING THE GAME they played to a packed house?   Why do you feel the need to just blatantly lie and pretend it was empty?  When you need to lie to make your point it actually does the opposite of that.
> 
> I thought the flat earthers were idiots trying to stick to that belief in the face of obvious evidence to the contrary, but it seems some people want to make them look like Einsteins by comparison.
Click to expand...

Hey, maybe antiquity was right? I count only about 50 people there.


----------

